# Panasonic AE7000



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Panasonic has announced their next model in the home theater market - the PT-AE7000U in North America and the PT-A5000U in Europe. Same projector, different name. 

Projector Central

Art's first look

First 1080P 3D projector using LCD.

2000 Lumens - 200W lamp.

300,000:1 Contrast.

MSRP $3499.

Delivery to start in September.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

PANASONIC INTRODUCES ITS FIRST FULL HD 3D HOME THEATER PROJECTOR

The PT-AE7000U delivers exceptional 2D images and rich 3D features in a 3D Home Entertainment Center setting

Los Angeles, CA, July 28, 2011 – Panasonic Solutions Company, provider of collaboration, information-sharing and decision-support solutions for government and commercial enterprises, today announced the PT-AE7000U, its first Full HD 3D home theater projector with 1080p (1,920 x 1,080 pixel) resolution. The PT-AE7000U is also the world’s first1 3D projector to use transparent LCD panels driven at 480Hz that, combined with Panasonic’s original Overdrive Technology, realize significantly low crosstalk. Thanks to the newly-developed optical engine, which produces an incredible 300,000:1 contrast ratio and 2,000 lumens of brightness, the PT-AE7000U delivers both stunning 2D images and a comfortable and immersive 3D viewing experience at home.

“When we create our projectors, our goal is to produce images that mirror movie directors’ artistic vision and intent,” said Art Rankin, director of Projectors and Higher Education Sector at Panasonic Solutions Company. “The PT-AE7000U’s key 3D projection technologies were developed in collaboration with Panasonic Hollywood Laboratory engineers who are heavily engaged in the authoring and mastering of 3D Blu-ray Discs™. They have taken key roles in establishing the industry standards for 3D and bringing the experience from large screens to homes. Through this joint effort, the PT-AE7000U has been redesigned from the ground up to achieve higher basic 2D performance and is packed with unique 3D features to deliver studio-grade 3D content to the consumer.”

The optical system of the PT-AE7000U features a new 200-Watt Red-Rich Lamp and new LCD panels with larger aperture ratio for increased red luminance and brightness output. The combination of fully-optimized Pure Contrast Plates, Pure Color Filter Pro and Dynamic Iris Pro has resulted in a 300,000:1 contrast ratio and 2,000 lumens of brightness. This produces brighter images with excellent coloring and deep blacks with fine shadow details.

The PT-AE7000U uses frame sequential technology for 3D image projection. The Overdrive Technology has been carefully tuned together with the 480Hz LCD Panel that greatly reduces 3D crosstalk, or double images, for comfortable 3D content viewing. The projector is also equipped with a newly-developed dual-core processing engine so that the projector can process 3D signals with all of the benefits of 2D image enhancements. Frame Creation, Detail Clarity Processor and other innovative image processing technologies are optimized for 3D images in the same manner as for 2D images. They bring out fine details and three dimensionality for natural, life-like visuals with excellent clarity, and create sharp, clear images of fast-moving scenes in sports and action movies.

Comfortable 3D viewing can also be adjusted with the 3D Viewing Monitor and the 3D Picture Balance features. Because the 3D effect changes with varying screen sizes, the 3D Viewing Monitor ensures that the viewer’s stereoscopic effect is within the safety zone set forth by the 3D Consortium Committee. The left and right eye images can be displayed side by side on the PT-AE7000U with the individual Waveform Monitor to adjust 3D picture balance.

Other 3D features include 2D-3D Conversion, which converts 2D content into 3D images for 3D projection with five different 3D effect modes. 

The projector is equipped with a built-in 3D IR transmitter that lets the user enjoy large-screen 3D images with optional eyewear, which is sold separately. The models, TY-EW3D10U, TY-EW3D2LU, TY-EW3D2MU and TY-EW3D2SU, also used for the Panasonic VIERA 3DTV, are convenient for those looking to enjoy 3D content on both their Panasonic TVs and projectors. An optional IR transmitter (ET-TRM110) is available for extended transmission distance.

The PT-AE7000U comes rich with features for those looking to customize their home theaters. Many Blu-ray Discs and DVDs come in aspect ratios that are even wider than the projector’s 16:9 aspect ratio to match the image size (2.35:1) seen in movie theaters. The projector’s Intelligent Lens Memory feature makes it possible for the user to easily program up to six different zoom/focus positions. Automatic switching between 16:9 and 2.35:1 video content is also possible thanks to the signal aspect detection capability on the PT-AE7000U.

More theater automation, such as lighting and a motorized screen, is possible with the PT-AE7000U because it comes equipped with two programmable 12-volt trigger terminals and VIERA Link®. VIERA Link® provides seamless operation of multiple VIERA Link® compatible Panasonic devices by using the PT-AE7000U remote control with backlit buttons.

The PT-AE7000U is also equipped with three HDMI™ inputs (supporting x.v.Color™ and Deep Color), so multiple HD sources can be connected without an HDMI switcher. Initial setup and installation are quick and easy, because the 2x zoom can cast a 120-inch diagonal image from as close as 3.6 meters (about 11 feet) to 7 meters (24 feet) from the screen. The projector’s lens shift capability enables 100 percent vertical adjustment and 26 percent horizontal adjustment, so the user can suspend the projector either close to the ceiling or mount it to a wall.

In addition to its outstanding features, the new PT-AE7000U is also an eco-conscious product. Its intelligent power management system reduces the lamp power to the exact required level of brightness depending on the content being displayed. Advanced Panasonic digital circuitry intelligently determines the necessary power output by analyzing more than 3 billion different image patterns. This advanced analysis process reduces the main power consumption by as much as 10 percent when the Dynamic Iris function is operating, thus saving energy.

Other ecological considerations include an off-timer that reduces wasteful power consumption, an extremely low standby power consumption of 0.08 watts, and a 4,000 hour (normal mode)/5,000 hour (eco mode) lamp life.

The Panasonic PT-AE7000U Full HD 3D home theater projector is made in Japan and will be available in September 2011, through authorized Panasonic resellers, at an MSRP of $3,499.00.

To learn more about the new PT-AE7000U projector, please visit http://panasonic.net/avc/projector 

Follow Panasonic Solutions Company
Panasonic Solutions Company can be followed on TheCriticalView.com, Twitter, YouTube and Flickr.

Follow Panasonic Projectors on Facebook: www.facebook.com/panasonicprojector. 

For more information on Panasonic professional projectors, please visit http://panasonic.net/avc/projector/or e-mail [email protected].

About Panasonic Solutions Company
Panasonic Solutions Company empowers people whose jobs depend on reliable technology. The company delivers collaboration, information-sharing and decision-support solutions for customers in government, healthcare, education and a wide variety of commercial enterprises. Products and services within the company’s portfolio include Panasonic Toughbook mobile computing solutions, projectors, professional displays (including both plasma and LCD), and HD and 3D video acquisition and production solutions. As a result of its commitment to R&D, manufacturing and quality control, Panasonic is known for the reliability and longevity of its products. Panasonic Solutions Company is a Division of Panasonic Corporation of North America, which is the principal North American subsidiary of Panasonic Corporation (NYSE: PC).

All brand and company/product names are trademarks or registered trademarks of the respective companies. All specifications are subject to change without notice. Information on Panasonic Solutions Company’s full line of products can be obtained by calling 877-803-8492 or at www.panasonic.com/business-solutions.

# # #

Source: Panasonic Press Release


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

PJCentral gave it 5 stars across the board. :T


----------

